# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Visio paremmasta bussiliikenteestä Helsingborgissa

## Lauri Räty

Helsingborgin kaupunki, Skånetrafiken ja Arriva aloittivat toukokuussa 2005 tiiviin yhteistyön kun kaupungin "bussivisio" esiteltiin. Keskeisinä tavoitteina on kaksinkertaistaa paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärä vuoteen 2014 mennessä ja parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä autoliikenteeseen verrattuna. 

Resepti tavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi on yksinkertainen:
Uudistettu, runkolinjoihin perustuva linjastoTiheämmät vuorovälitTäsmälliset aikataulutHalvemmat lippujen hinnatEsteettömät pysäkit ja bussitHelsingborgin bussien asiakkaat ovat tyytyväisiä liikenteen laatuun. Arriva aloitti liikennöinnin Helsingborgissa kesäkuussa 2005 ja ensimmäisen puolen vuoden jälkeen se sai laatubonuksia neljältä osa-alueelta kuudesta mahdollisesta laatutekijästä. Lisäksi matkustajamäärä kasvoi vuoden 2005 aikana 20 %.

(Helsingborgs Dagblad 26.5.2005 ja Skånetrafiken)

Rahasta uutisissa ei puhuta, mutta tällä kasvuvauhdilla sijoitetulla pääomalla lienee aika hyvä tuotto. Mitä suomalaiset kaupungit voisivat oppia Helsingborgilta ja Skånetrafikenilta?

----------

